# Cozette and Pippa and Their New Haircut!



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I just got Pippa and Cozette groomed, and I'm pretty happy with the result. I had my groomer trim around the eyes as I was tired of their hair always hiding their sweet little expressions. So what do y'all think?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

They look great!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh very cute!!!!! I have missed seeing photos of them. Can't wait to see them again!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be putting up more photos this weekend when they open their Secret Santa gifts! I took these myself with my hubby's camera that he set up on auto for me-- he is at the movies watching the Hobbit with my daughter, but I had too many things to do to spend three hours in a movie theater right before Christmas!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cute!!! Your Groomer did a great job!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

beautiful. :wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

They look so wonderfully CUTE!!!! I love that you can see their eyes :wub: :wub: your groomer did a great job . Are you planning on going to the Ventura show in January?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

they are just too adorable for words. Your little girls are just beautiful:wub::wub::wub:.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Looking adorable as always. Love the new haircut.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lovely new hairdo's girls....


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

They look so sweet Jackie. Love the haircuts...:wub::wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They both look adorable!! It's great to have a groomer you like and trust.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> They look so wonderfully CUTE!!!! I love that you can see their eyes :wub: :wub: your groomer did a great job . Are you planning on going to the Ventura show in January?


We are definitely going to the Ventura show! Can't wait to see you, Obi, and all the other fluffs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - too stinkin' cute is what I think. And wow I have a picture of Tyler when I first got him where his face looks so much like that one of Pippa. Let me see if I can find it. Got it attached...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

They look SO cute! Is Pippa a Scruffy's Toys pup? I remember one of your fluffs was, can't remember which one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Jackie - too stinkin' cute is what I think. And wow I have a picture of Tyler when I first got him where his face looks so much like that one of Pippa. Let me see if I can find it. Got it attached...


Wow, yes, they do look alike!



eiksaa said:


> They look SO cute! Is Pippa a Scruffy's Toys pup? I remember one of your fluffs was, can't remember which one.


Yep, Pippa was bred by Cynthia Landry from Scruffy's Toys. She is such a wonderful addition to our family-- she is very loving and very loved!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

That's a way to take off years of your face:w00t: For a minute I thought it was little Ava, so look-alike.

I was debating if I should give such hair cut to Pallina Valentina, but then I will miss putting all the fabulous hair bows I bought for her.

Beautiful, adorable pupp.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They look so adorable.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

They look adorable! The one if Cozette in the antlers is killing me!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sammy, I had my groomer leave plenty of hair to put in bows. You can't see them because the groomer puts them so far back on their heads, but both of them have elastic bands in their hair. Their faces are only trimmed to just far enough over the eyebrows that the hair isn't in their faces, because I definitely wanted enough to put in topknots and bows! I think this cut is a great compromise that will work well. I also thought that Cozette looks very similar to Ava, but Cozette's face isn't cut quite as short as hers. 

Pam, I love the pic of Cozette with the antlers too! Such a funny expression, it makes me laugh. I don't think she is amused, LOL.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love the new "dos", but Cozette -- do your Mom really think you need antlers??? LOL

Pippa's coat is longer than I thought it would be, but she's just as beautiful as ever and Cozette -- you know how much Awntie Lynn wuvs you.

They look adorable.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Lynn, I admit I wimped out on having Pippa cut down, LOL. Getting her facial hair trimmed so short was traumatic enough for one sitting! Plus, her hair is soooo beautiful and flowy, and actually not very difficult to deal with in terms of mats, that I opted to keep it longer. The groomer did level it out so it was one length hanging off the body. She had planned to do the same for Cozette, but when she would start to trim, Cozette would lie down very slowly and look at her. Cracked up my groomer. She said Cozette was very polite, just wasn't going to stand anymore, thank you very much, LOL.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Oooo they are sooooooooo cute!!! sweat I think they are smiling right at me!! Ein's very first groom was done by me:brownbag:, but there is a good reason why "real groomers" exist!!!:wub::wub: they both look fab!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

They look so cute.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I love the open eyes, they look so adorable.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Love the hair cuts. Very cute!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I love the new cuts!! Love seeing those beautiful faces! I say cut Cosette's top knot off, go all the way... She looks so cute!!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I love them!! What sweet little faces <3 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, stunning, Jackie!
Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## simplymars9 (Nov 27, 2012)

So precious! They look great!!


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG they are so stinkin' cute!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

They look adorable!!!!


----------

